# Poljot 'night Hunter'



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cool name.

Looks cool too - nice hands.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

is it a working slide rule bezel Alan?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

pg tips said:


> is it a working slide rule bezel Alan?


Don't think so Paul - looks like a reworking of the old 'Ruslan'.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thats nice Alan, do you have one?

Roger


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roger said:


> Thats nice Alan, do you have one?
> 
> Roger


No - thinking about it though. Just happened to notice it as I was browsing Julian Kampmann's site


----------

